# Half-sister WINNER DERBY ARONA TENERIFE 2019 for sale



## BUBO (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey guys,
if you want half-sister WINNER DERBY ARONA TENERIFE 2019 (KINK,Team Torysa) click on first link.

if you want brother "JOZKOJ" - 100th prize Final Victora Falls WCPR 2020 final, click on second link.

first link on auction:




__





Poštové holuby | Články | Výsledky | Fórum | Zaletené holuby - holubar.sk







www.holubar.sk





second link on auction:




__





Poštové holuby | Články | Výsledky | Fórum | Zaletené holuby - holubar.sk







www.holubar.sk





personal page:


https://lubomir-hovancik.cms.webnode.sk/?_ga=2.94642844.1029684441.1610571291-30791257.1605781074



video of first pigeon:





video of second pigeon:


----------

